# Show me your vintage snowblower ads/brochures...



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I get a kick out of seeing the vintage snowblower ads/brochures, not just photos of old machines, but magazine ads and sales brochures.
I can't be the only one !

Show 'em if you got em !!!
Let's keep it to 1970's and older.

If you want to reply, please don't "quote" a post with pics, we don't need to see the same images 387 times or if you do, remove the pics from the quote.

I'd love to see some more Moto-Mower Snow Shark and some Hahn Snow Giant ads.

I'll start...


















































*This last one is a gravely brochure, only the pages related to snow removal.*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

snagged this brochure a week after I found my Artic 75:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

db130 said:


> snagged this brochure a week after I found my Artic 75:


Nice !!! Thank you ! 
When I think Bolens I always picture Arnold Palmer, but I guess that's mainly lawn equipment.

and speaking of lawn equipment, I ran across this old postcard featuring Toro mowers and the only thing that comes to mind is...
"If mowing crews look like this, can I get a lifetime contract?" :wavetowel2:










... and back to cold weather stuff !

*1953 Toro ad*











*Bob-Cat*



















*Gilson*



























*Ford (Gilson)*


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some covers of Gilson OPE brochures including snowblowers.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Pete !

===========================================





*I want one !*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

These are great


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Great stuff everyone! 
I have a page full of Ariens ads here:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page13.html

scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

*









I got this brochure with an old Ariens I bought from the original Owner. Looks as though he was considering buying attachments, as some prices are written on the brochure.
*


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Man, that "Snow-Boy" in post#6 is a BEAST!!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

rut3556 said:


> Man, that "Snow-Boy" in post#6 is a BEAST!!


Speaking of beasts... I ran across these 2 vids at 3am this morning.







==============================================================

*
I don't think I could even turn this one around in my driveway !!!*


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great thread! Some great old ads and machines. Unlike cars they have not changed too much besides cheaper build quality/materials and some safety features. Gravely was part of Studebaker, Gilson seemed to make a tank-like machine and Ariens was also building snowmobiles. This was a window into history, thanks for posting.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Great thread! Some great old ads and machines. Unlike cars they have not changed too much besides cheaper build quality/materials and some safety features. Gravely was part of Studebaker, Gilson seemed to make a tank-like machine and Ariens was also building snowmobiles. This was a window into history, thanks for posting.


My pleasure... I only wish I had a larger property so I could use one of those beasts.
I post new pics when I run across them.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Vince Lombardi?


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

So easy your wife can use it


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

*1974 Arctic Snowblowers*


















*1980's ? White Snowblowers*


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Resurrecting this older thread, it contains some cool and interesting vintage literature.

Here are a couple more:


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Resurrecting this older thread, it contains some cool and interesting vintage literature.
> 
> Here are a couple more:
> View attachment 185712
> View attachment 185713


Cool, thanks my Sno-Thro is in the upper left picture.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I can't imagine why that flame thrower didn't catch on. 

I like the lines "clear stairs (except wood)" and "So easy even your wife can use it"


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL .... quackery at its finest ...


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking at prices most are 200 to 300 

Bryant 930. 1100$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)




----------

